# Kuiu Rain jackets??



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, now im looking into some rain jackets. I'm looikg at the Chugach NX rain jacket OR the Yukon Rain jacket.

I would like to use as a substitution layer for insulation and Rain gear OR as an added outer layering jacket

Thats why I'm leaning hard onto the Yukon Jacket

intended use would be something like Rifle Deer hunting in the high country where I could possibly get wet but, still need to stay warm

Thoughts?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I just bought the Yukon jacket and pants. I've used the pants already just around town on trails in the rain and love them. The jacket is very warm and I've not been able to use it yet without overheating (60s). My caribou hunt is next weekend and the forecast is pretty soggy, I'll let you know how it performs


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I just bought the Yukon jacket and pants. I've used the pants already just around town on trails in the rain and love them. The jacket is very warm and I've not been able to use it yet without overheating (60s). My caribou hunt is next weekend and the forecast is pretty soggy, I'll let you know how it performs


Please do, and good luck!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have both the Chugach and the Yukon. We get rain on 63% of the days per year so I've had plenty of opportunity to test them out. Both have been equally waterproof. The Chugach is easier to stow in your pack but not as warm as the Yukon. The Yukon seems to be built more durable. Not sure though, because neither seem more worn than the other.
If I had to pick one or the other I'd pick the Chugach because of the price. I'm usually wearing something warm under them so which one's warmer doesn't matter to me.
Hope that helps,
Chuck.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got the Chugach. Looked at the Yukon, but I though it was too heavy/warm for earlier season. Like longbow, I layer under it and it works out great. Little more versatile (all seasons) to me then the heavier Yukon. It if was primarily for late season as you mention and you know its going to be cold and crappy (and didn't care about packability or warmer temps), then I'd lean toward the Yukon.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I have the Chugach and love it. Used it a lot last year in Kodiak. It's definitely not an insulation piece, it's a great light weight outer layer.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chugach here, top and bottoms.
Keeps me very dry and even when Spring turkey hunting here in TN, moisture doesn't build up on the inside.
Highly recommend.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, having thoroughly used (possible even abused) my set of Yukon gear the past month and a half, here's my thinking:

10/10 would buy again. Thankfully, I don't have to as they are still working well. I might need to send the pants in as one of the seams at the right knee started to peel away a bit, but no leaks yet. I think the warranty should cover that knee, and after my november bear/goat hunting is over I plan on diving into it as I still need the stuff now!

I tend to run pretty hot, so the jacket pit zippers are awesome! I have yet to keep the jacket zipped up while hiking/walking (most of the time I just take it off and let my t-shirt get a bit wet as it feels great!) in 30-70 degree temps, and if it is on I tend to get damp inside from sweat if I'm walking more than a few minutes. But when I am sitting on an exposed ridge in the wind, it is awesome. I stayed plenty warm with just the jacket and a thick flannel shirt in a boat for 6 hours straight with pouring rain and 35F. 

The pants are TOUGH. I've taken a few +dozen yard tumbles down scree slopes with sharp shale, miles of brush busting with pokey branches/rocks etc, and not a single hole yet. They are not too hot and I've used them with just a pair of underwear, gym shorts, or jeans on underneath and honestly was never hot nor cold and could have done any of my combos at any weather I've so far encountered without my legs being cold. My pants have always been bone dry even after 16 hrs straight in either rain, rain soaked brush, small/medium river crossings, butt sitting for hours on water logged tundra, etc. These pants are AWESOME. Big pockets too is a great perq, and I really like the hip to ankle zippers as I don't have to take my boots off to put the pants on or take them off. 

If I were still just hunting Utah/surrounding states it would be harder for me to see the need to spend that much $ on this kind of gear, as I've always been good enough with jeans, flannel shirts, and the same black fleece jacket from Costco that I still wear most of the time despite it being +8 years old. Killed lots of critters wearing that stuff in wind, rain, snow, -20F november elk hunts at 9k feet, and never felt inadequately prepared. But there's Utah rain...and then there's PNW/AK rain + humidity...and there is just no comparison.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Well, having thoroughly used (possible even abused) my set of Yukon gear the past month and a half, here's my thinking:
> 
> 10/10 would buy again. Thankfully, I don't have to as they are still working well. I might need to send the pants in as one of the seams at the right knee started to peel away a bit, but no leaks yet. I think the warranty should cover that knee, and after my november bear/goat hunting is over I plan on diving into it as I still need the stuff now!
> 
> ...


Johnnycake sums up everything I've found with my Yukons and my Chugach.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I sure like the packability of the Chugach. I have really liked that rain gear thus far. I don't wear it too often, so can't speak to durability yet, but I've liked it.

The Teton has its place, but I think it's a bit heavy for me and what I'd like and use it for. Rain gear for me is just that. I wouldn't want to wear it around as insulation layer. Just want it to keep me dry when needed. I will say that it has helped some, however, sitting glassing in a bit of wind to help shield me, and therefore, did keep me a little warmer.


----------



## BarakES (Apr 1, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

BarakES said:


> deleted


This doesn't seem like SPAM at all. Totally legit:shock:


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> This doesn't seem like SPAM at all. Totally legit:shock:


I mean at least they found a good thread to put it on instead of a random one! They're getting better at this!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Well, the Kutana line seems to be reliable. Excited to get platinum status for the free shipping for life. 10% off military doesn't cut it all the way.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

olibooger said:


> Well, the Kutana line seems to be reliable. Excited to get platinum status for the free shipping for life. 10% off military doesn't cut it all the way.


That is why I only buy during sales anymore. Takes a while though to get what I want.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

So as I gather layers and KUIU merch, I feel like people look at me sideways when I wear it. Or if another hunter knows I bought KUIU it's a conversation ender. Why is that?
Asked here because i didnt want to start a thread over it and just wondered if any KUIU wearing sportsmen in this thread knew why that is

O but wearing SITKA is just fine...wth


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

olibooger said:


> So as I gather layers and KUIU merch, I feel like people look at me sideways when I wear it. Or if another hunter knows I bought KUIU it's a conversation ender. Why is that?
> Asked here because i didnt want to start a thread over it and just wondered if any KUIU wearing sportsmen in this thread knew why that is
> 
> O but wearing SITKA is just fine...wth


They hate us cuz they ain't us! 8)


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kuia has two pretty distinctive patterns. I notice them quickly in an airport type setting, but never have time to stop and talk to them.
Should be a conversation starter, actually.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> They hate us cuz they ain't us!


Amen!


----------

